# Stanley shooting board on ebay



## Ollie78 (22 Nov 2011)

I have heard mention of these shooting board / plane combos but never seen one . unfortunately its too much money to just get it for fun. I would love to find one at a boot sale for a tenner though.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/RARE-STANLEY- ... 577wt_1185

Has anyone ever used one ? Seams like it might need constant oiling to stop it making nasty noises.....


----------



## adidat (23 Nov 2011)

Derek Cohen owns a set, he has some info on his excellent website

restoring one

comparisons between LN and stanley

some other bits on shooting

adidat


----------



## cam (23 Nov 2011)

A little question for Derek re this combo:...is the price being asked reasonable or?
It seems like a H of a lot to me..
Brian


----------



## adidat (23 Nov 2011)

i think its a pretty good price, if i had the cash i would snap it up

adidat


----------



## Paul Chapman (23 Nov 2011)

The new Lie Nielsen #51, together with a shop-made shooting board, would be a better buy in every respect http://www.lie-nielsen.com/catalog.php?sku=1-51#

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## bugbear (23 Nov 2011)

adidat":3uyvl9c1 said:


> i think its a pretty good price, if i had the cash i would snap it up
> 
> adidat



850 for the pair - I guess the bottom's dropped out of that market. The price used to be a good deal higher.

BugBear


----------



## TheTiddles (23 Nov 2011)

When LN make the board to go with the plane, I'm saving up for them

Aidan


----------



## woodbloke (23 Nov 2011)

Paul Chapman":aw5ig6t3 said:


> The new Lie Nielsen #51, together with a shop-made shooting board, would be a better buy in every respect http://www.lie-nielsen.com/catalog.php?sku=1-51#
> 
> Cheers :wink:
> 
> Paul


I'm just waiting for the shoot to be released...I've got the LN 51 already :tool: :-" :mrgreen: - Rob


----------



## custard (23 Nov 2011)

Thanks for the tip off, I just bought that one on Ebay. 

I nearly got one a couple of years ago while I was in the US, it was also complete and undamaged, but the price was way more plus there would have been a bit of an excess luggage issue! I've seen a few 51/52 combos come up for sale in the UK, but they're normally cracked or missing components. 

Talking about the LN 51, I did hear a rumour that LN may make a second 51 in a left-handed version, and one reason the chute is such a long time coming is that they're designing it for both left and right hand use. I seem to recall there was a massive Millers Falls shooting plane and shooting board that was designed on similar lines, the plane had two irons facing opposite directions for mitre work. 

If you're shooting mitres as opposed to right angles you might be better off with a regular bench plane or the 09. Problem with the 51 is that, without a lot of messing around, it'll only really do one half of a picture frame mitre whereas the number 09 or a bench plane will do both. Actually the sweetest shooting board plane I've ever seen was a shade tree carpenter in India, he had an old wooden jointer with a big hole bored in the back that was filled with a few pounds of lead. The fact that it was a wooden plane meant it tracked really smoothly, and the added lead gave it the heft to slice through fairly big sections of hardwood. Getting a bit off piste here, but I remember he could also complete the Times Of India crossword faster than I can do the silly person level sudoko puzzle in the Sun!


----------



## woodbloke (24 Nov 2011)

custard":jc5of9wj said:


> Talking about the LN 51, I did hear a rumour that LN may make a second 51 in a left-handed version


Correct. Derek Jones, the ed at F&C made an inquiry recently to TLN and the LH version is in the pipe line - Rob


----------



## Derek Cohen (Perth Oz) (24 Nov 2011)

cam":g9fjp3ej said:


> A little question for Derek re this combo:...is the price being asked reasonable or?
> It seems like a H of a lot to me..
> Brian



That's a fair price. I've seen them go a third less and a third more.

Keep in mind that the LN #51 is about half this amount, and I would expect that a #52 shooting board could easily be as much as paid for the Stanley combination. 

Incidentally, the pictures I have seen of the LN #52 prototype (on the net) were very similar to the Stanley #52.

Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## gounthar (24 Nov 2011)

I know one for sale in France for 860€. Too much for me.


----------



## yetloh (24 Nov 2011)

Interestingly, there is a 51/52 combination at Amberley Museum in West Sussex. I was talking to the guys there about it and their response was that the plane is fine but they dislike using the iron shooting board which is unkind to the workpiece and generally unsympathetic. They have a wooden shoting board which does exacty the same job and much prefer using it. Thinking about it, I can see their point.

Jim


----------



## bugbear (25 Nov 2011)

yetloh":3jj28day said:


> Interestingly, there is a 51/52 combination at Amberley Museum in West Sussex. I was talking to the guys there about it and their response was that the plane is fine but they dislike using the iron shooting board which is unkind to the workpiece and generally unsympathetic. They have a wooden shoting board which does exacty the same job and much prefer using it.
> 
> Jim



When you say "exactly the same job" do you mean they've built a wooden shooting board with a captive plane in a runner (i.e. a workalike), or that a wooden shooting board can be used perfectly well for shooting (i.e. does the same job) ?

BugBear


----------



## Derek Cohen (Perth Oz) (25 Nov 2011)

I cannot say that I have noticed my boards being marked by the cast iron of the #52, by the addition of a captive plane on the runway would definitely help close the gap on the #52.







Link: http://www.inthewoodshop.com/ShopMadeTo ... Board.html

Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## yetloh (25 Nov 2011)

bugbear":m9uuf144 said:


> When you say "exactly the same job" do you mean they've built a wooden shooting board with a captive plane in a runner (i.e. a workalike), or that a wooden shooting board can be used perfectly well for shooting (i.e. does the same job) ?
> 
> BugBear



They have a wooden shooting board with a captive 51.

Jim


----------



## bugbear (25 Nov 2011)

yetloh":3m2w6wda said:


> bugbear":3m2w6wda said:
> 
> 
> > When you say "exactly the same job" do you mean they've built a wooden shooting board with a captive plane in a runner (i.e. a workalike), or that a wooden shooting board can be used perfectly well for shooting (i.e. does the same job) ?
> ...



Thank you - perfect description.

BugBear


----------



## mtr1 (25 Nov 2011)

custard":d85slend said:


> Thanks for the tip off, I just bought that one on Ebay.
> 
> I seem to recall there was a massive Millers Falls shooting plane and shooting board that was designed on similar lines, the plane had two irons facing opposite directions for mitre work.



Nice.

I seem to remember one similar/or this one you describe in Jim Kingshots book 'the workshop'. It was in the photos of his workshop and had its own stand(or maybe he made the stand), I'm sure it had two handles, perhaps someone with the book could check?


----------



## Alf (25 Nov 2011)

Kingshott's was a 51/52-a-like that he made himself, if I'm remembering _Making and Modifying Woodworking Tools_ correctly.

The Millers Falls is the Rogers Miter Planer, and is a fair old chunk of arn. There are others which go a little further still, such as this Hutchens Patent example. After that, you're into the guillotine trimmer type of thing, where all similarity to a plane inna track is long gone.


----------



## custard (25 Nov 2011)

Alf":3q89u7z0 said:


> The Millers Falls is the Rogers Miter Planer, and is a fair old chunk of arn.



That's the one. I go weak at the knees just looking at it!


----------



## adidat (25 Nov 2011)

Alf":2vq7il3g said:


> P.S. What's up, Rob? Wouldn't you stump up for this one? :lol:



alf what was the item above?

adidat


----------



## woodbloke (26 Nov 2011)

adidat":qwruisdv said:


> Alf":qwruisdv said:
> 
> 
> > P.S. What's up, Rob? Wouldn't you stump up for this one? :lol:
> ...


Puzzled as well :? ...linkie not working - Rob


----------



## Alf (26 Nov 2011)

Yes, because _seven years later_* I'm bound to remember... #-o Gadzooks, I can hardly recall what happened seven seconds ago these days! :lol: Luckily the Wayback Machine comes to the rescue and behold. (Not always a guaranteed result from said bit of interweb brilliance, but worth a punt when links are dead and I commend same for inclusion amongst your bookmarks for future use.)

*How did that happen anyway? :shock:


----------

